

Getting started with CSS sourcemaps and in-browser Sass editing - toolmantim
https://medium.com/what-i-learned-building/b4daab987fb0

======
toolmantim
After a couple of days of struggle to align all the stars, I wrote up a step-
by-step guide for those wanting to mess with Chrome Canary's new Sass and
local file editing features.

